# Work truck



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Man, I use a 2002 Chevrolet Express Van which has 205,000 miles on it. Never once changed the plugs, plug wires, points or whatever, but tonight she let me down. Battery and alternator went out on the way home. Spent 2 hours in a parking lot trying to replace it. Never again will I get a van, too hard to work on!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't think a 2002 has plugs or plug wires, or even a coil, it should all be coil packs on each cylander.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

May be KTS, but I cant complain. All those miles and an alternator?? Pretty good track record by me!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Never again will I get a van, too hard to work on!


 
i was just messing around with mine today and was thinking the same thing. i wish i was working on my old pickup. van's are a pain to get to anything.




paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

have any of you looked into a Dodge Sprinter, I was thinking about getting one for a nice service truck. They seem pretty tall. Diesel engine though. Look sleek though. i'd like a black one with gold and garnet lettering, and some black on chrome 20" rims.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Google search them, they have service issues that can be expensive.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

The sprinters are very expensive and too tall and difficult to maneuver. Not for me. I have an extended GMC 3500 van. If I get anything else, it will be a box truck or hackney body.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

jsut kidding about the rims.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

service guy said:


> The sprinters are very expensive and too tall and difficult to maneuver. Not for me. I have an extended GMC 3500 van. If I get anything else, it will be a box truck or hackney body.


Box truck all the way man, I worked off one for years, OMG <3333

They are great if you set them up all nice,

My old boss has it set up for roughs, it was awesome

One side was all pvc 

top shelf - 1.5 / 2 " fittings
middle shelf = 3" fittings
bottom shelf= 4" fittings

Other side 
topshelf = all power tools / benders etc 
middle shelf = traps, roof flanges, stud guards , black fittings
bottom shelf = copper fittings


This truck could roll up ANYWHERE and plumb baby , we we left you could turn that key and take a shower.

Dam, I kinda miss the field


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I look forward to the day that Toyota comes out with a full size work van.
My present one is a Jimmy Savana and I just hope that the next time it decides to screw up it gives enough warnng that I can drive it over a damn cliff and collect the insurance on it!:whistling2:
I consider it to be the biggest POS I have ever owned in my life! :furious:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Tee hee hee!! i thought this was funny. http://img58.exs.cx/img58/864/Plumbing.jpg


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm focusing on this one.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I'm focusing on this one.


Get the taller version, it's worth the extra money.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Get the taller version, it's worth the extra money.


what happens if GM shuts down?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Parts will still be made. I wouldn't let that scare you.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> what happens if GM shuts down?


Two things.

GM does not make the service body, Knapheide does.

GM is two years into a 15 year contract with the US military to provide vehicles for military use.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Two things.
> 
> GM does not make the service body, Knapheide does.
> 
> GM is two years into a 15 year contract with the US military to provide vehicles for military use.


Oh in that case 

Thank you


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Isuzu NPR HD diesel w/Hackney box and shelving. Get the ramp, back up alarm, and rear door ajar alarm.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm interested in a npr van someday. i currently drive a chevy 3500 cut-away with a spartan box at my day job. when i finaly take the plunge (i'm thinking in the next month) i'll be in my '70 econoline panel until i can scrounge up enough for a new van. the sprinters seem like a gamble with their service record. i like my box van but the npr seems like it might be a little smaller and handle better in tight areas.






paul


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

i was looking at the sprinters , and freightliners .. but after i specd it out $48,600 maybe in a couple years


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Here are two pictures. The Isuzu was my service truck from 1994 through 1999 when I sold my shop the truck went to a guy in Las Vegas. I was able to take the picture earlier this year when I spotted the truck in Las Vegas. It was a great truck and was very maneuverable. The problem was it was too tall to fit into parking structures.

The second picture is my current truck. It is not as tall which helps in parking structures but it has a wider turning radius than the Isuzu and carries less.

Mark


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Here are two pictures. The Isuzu was my service truck from 1994 through 1999 when I sold my shop the truck went to a guy in Las Vegas. I was able to take the picture earlier this year when I spotted the truck in Las Vegas. It was a great truck and was very maneuverable. The problem was it was too tall to fit into parking structures.
> 
> The second picture is my current truck. It is not as tall which helps in parking structures but it has a wider turning radius than the Isuzu and carries less.
> 
> Mark


Did you ever submit you second truck to P &M?

Thats cool. I am gunna have to blog about you now


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Isuzu NPR HD all the way!
All the space and weight capacity you will ever need. Super dependable. Easy to work on because the cab tilts forward to completely expose the engine.

The first two are my 2000
The third is my 2007

14500lb gvwr each


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I want Protech's truck!!! That is my next truck for sure. A friggin' warehouse on wheels!!! What does one of those run $$$?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I got the '07 for $32k with the box built to my specs.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, I have a few years before I upgrade, but that is DEFINITELY on my wish-list.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice truck protech


----------



## Jason Bennett (Dec 30, 2008)

Wet Head is right,Box truck. I just got one about 2 mo.ago. I got a step van.The same look of a UPS truck.Has to door on back and one from cab big,but not to big.The only thing not just anybody can drive it. Does not require a cdl.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

protech thats sweet your probably dont have to leave the site much at all when you are on service calls


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

the more i think about it, the more i'm headed towards a diesel NPR. i really like protech's trucks, talk about a rolling billboard!









paul


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Protech said:


> Isuzu NPR HD all the way!
> All the space and weight capacity you will ever need. Super dependable. Easy to work on because the cab tilts forward to completely expose the engine.
> 
> The first two are my 2000
> ...


 Any pictures of how it is set up in the back? Nice truck by the way.


----------



## BatonPlumbing (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice truck protech


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> I got the '07 for $32k with the box built to my specs.


 
*LET'S SEE IN THE BOX!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## ta2too (Nov 22, 2009)

*14' or 16'*

Hi All,

New to the list and just saw this: 

I presently have an Isuzu with a 14' box on it, and am getting ready to purchase another. I thought that it may be better to get that additional 2 feet of space, seeing that these trucks are so maneuverable.Does anybody have any experience with both the 14' and the 16' as far as daily use that could comment on this?





Protech said:


> Isuzu NPR HD all the way!
> All the space and weight capacity you will ever need. Super dependable. Easy to work on because the cab tilts forward to completely expose the engine.
> 
> The first two are my 2000
> ...


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

para1 said:


> *LET'S SEE IN THE BOX!!!:thumbsup:*[/quot
> He can show you but then he will have to kill you!!!:whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Protech said:


> I got the '07 for $32k with the box built to my specs.


awsome deal. 09's are going for around 50k right now.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

16'



ta2too said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the list and just saw this:
> 
> I presently have an Isuzu with a 14' box on it, and am getting ready to purchase another. I thought that it may be better to get that additional 2 feet of space, seeing that these trucks are so maneuverable.Does anybody have any experience with both the 14' and the 16' as far as daily use that could comment on this?


----------

